# First fish from the yak



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

I caught this brown trout today with the trip us southern tas yakkers had today.
I was lucky to get that fish because I was paddling as close as I could get to the trees and the fish took the lure started stripping line of the reel and headed towards the bottom. 
I grabbed the rod and the fish steered the yak into the trees :roll: 
So there I was holding the fish with one hand and holding the paddle with the other hand trying to paddle backwards  
I felt the line around a tree branch but the fish finally come out and got him into the net.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

nice fish there sam - congrats on getting the first from the yak. It all seems to happen and go wrong so quickly when you get that first fish doesn't it! :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Sam and congrats on the first notch on the Espri's side. Bloody nice way to get off the mark. Fish'n'snag battles from a yak get the adrenaline pumping....so much to co-ordinate!! Clearly though, ya angling skill shone through, and no doubt we'll see a heap more great reports coming from ya


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A good fish Sam to get the fish meter started on the Espri, hope there are many more mate


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Well Done Sam. Sounds like you had fun getting it into the yak. Hope you get many more like it.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

It was a top day to be on the water. Congrats on the first for the yak. I just wish I was paddling a bit closer to you to see you get tangled in the tree. :lol:

I reckon the yak fishing may end up being a double edged sword. You can get into all sorts of nasty snags that a boat is too big to get into, but then you've got a battle on your hands to get a good fish out of those snags. Sounds like a good challenge, eh?

Cheers
Vert


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Sam. A nice fish to open the account


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, my first fish would of been a 4kg atlantic salmon in the lower derwent but just as it was going into the net the front treble on my sx40 got caught on the net, It gave a kick and it was gone


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Good on ya Sam


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

I know I said it Saturday Sam, but that is a great fish, especially for a first Yak Fish, too bad about the AS, but I reckon it was better to share the experience with some fellow Yakkers. 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWebZ67UAABTfgAASQGcAAIAgGAA//9+AIABqGqemmp6I0DQyDQA1NDUZNGgA0yG1CCs+387Khago3F5I1waJo7ONs46WuNjEPKLKkl0Y4IWkJxP0LsQnzodRCTYXqYopOWBq1DujR7HGYSob7e+/F2MIGQeK4ILgVFwUQV6fWNMV/i7kinChIc2z12o=


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks, sorry I should of said it's a brown, i've edited my first post.
I'm actully glad I get the brown and not the atlantic because the browns are wild and the atlantics are fish farm raised.
atlantics can be a pest when you are after searunners.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Top fish Sam 

Nice to see some pictures of quality Taswegian trout, brings back lots of good memories for me!


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice fish mate, did you keep it? if so, how do you cook trout like that?


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

yakattack, yes I had to keep him  
I nearly always release all my fish but this one was bleeding badly and a treble caught him in the eye.
Trout like that are usually smoked or cooked on the bbq with garlic herbs and butter


----------

